# Nina Hagen: Nur noch bescheuert!!!



## AMUN (15 März 2011)

*Nina Hagen: Die USA sind schuld am Japan Erdbeben *

Keiner weiß, was in Fukushima wirklich geschieht, doch Nina Hagen weiß mehr. 
Auf ihrer Facebook-Seite postet sie seit Tagen, was ihr alles zum Erdbeben in Japan einfällt. 
Es sind Bibelsprüche, Roy-Black-Lieder und jede Menge YouTube-Aufklärungsvideos, die von der Verwicklung der USA in die derzeitige Apokalypse künden. Deren HAARP-Projekt, eine Forschungsstation in Alaska, die die Ionosphäre erkundet, sei in Wahrheit ein perfides militärisches Unternehmen unter anderem zur Herstellung „künstlicher Erdbeben“. 

Die Amerikaner hätten die Japaner bestrafen wollen, die sich zunehmend aus ihrer Bevormundung lösen und etwa in Afghanistan nicht mehr wirklich mitmachen wollten.

Facebook


*******************

Die hat echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun


----------



## Tokko (15 März 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> Die hat echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun



Naja.

Sie hatte eh niemals auch nur einige einzige Latte am Zaun.


----------



## Punisher (15 März 2011)

Tokko schrieb:


> Naja.
> 
> Sie hatte eh niemals auch nur einige einzige Latte am Zaun.



Aber sie hatte sicher schon viele Latten an anderen Körperstellen


----------



## Franky70 (15 März 2011)

Ekelhaft, dass sie so eine Katastrophe nutzt, um mit schwachsinnigen Äusserungen (was anderes ist das nicht) in die Presse zu kommen! 

Nina...erst denken, bevor man die Fresse aufmacht!


----------



## Nielebock (16 März 2011)

Was Nina Hagen da von sich gibt über das Erdbeben und den AKW vorfall ist für mich
beschämend diese Frau ist meiner Meinung nach in einer Traumwelt,sie ist unreal und
verdreht das leid vieler Japaner.


----------



## tommie3 (16 März 2011)

Ja ja die Drogen machen viel im Kopf kaputt,oft auch erst nach Jahrzehnten!


----------



## lausbube58 (16 März 2011)

Nina,die nächste Zwangsjacke ist Deine und dann ab in eine dunkle Zelle.
Wer so einen Mist erzählt,dürfte in der Öffentlichkeit keinen Platz finden.


----------



## astrosfan (16 März 2011)

Sie hat die "Informationen" bestimmt von ihren außerirdischen Freunden... grrr... Die Frau ist sowas von durch.


----------



## Chamser81 (16 März 2011)

Die Frau kann man schon seit sehr langer Zeit nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Sie ist eine Schande für die Familie Hagen gerade wenn ich an ihre Mutter (Schauspielerin Eva-Maria Hagen) denke! Glücklicherweise hat sich ihre Tochter Cosma nicht mal ansatzweise so entwickelt!


----------



## Karrel (16 März 2011)

So sucht halt jeder einen schuldigen. 
es kann ja nicht sein das sich mutter-erde jetzte iwann mal gegen uns wehrt. (*1)  nein, es müssen wie immer die ammis sein! 
apropos: gelten solche äußerungen(also die von nina hagen gegen die amerikaner) eigentlich als rassistisch?

(*1) da fällt mir doch gerade ein tolles zitat von Gundermann ein:
Wenn ein Hund von einem Floh gebissen wird stört ihn das nicht weiter. Wenn es drei flöhe sind wird er langsam wuschig. Sind es dreißig wird es wuschiger und muss sich langsam gedanken machen wie er die wieder los wird. wenn es allerdings 300 flöhe sind, dann reibt er sich an bäumen oder wälzt sich im schlamm. und genauso ist das auch im großen. Nur das der Hund der Planet ist und die flöhe.....das sind wir.


----------



## redtoelover666 (16 März 2011)

leider spiegeln ihre worte das wieder, wie ich sie die letzten jahre gesehen habe: nicht mehr ganz auf dieser welt, vor allem geistig


----------



## Franky70 (17 März 2011)

Wenn sie das wirklich ernst meint, müsste man sie zwangseinweisen lassen.
Mich erinnert das an die Wahnvorstellungen der Frau, die damals vor 20 Jahren Lafontaine mit einem Messer attackierte (woran er fast gestorben wäre).
Sie glaubte: 

Überall in Deutschland würden tagtäglich Menschen in unterirdischen Fabriken ermordet und „zu Wurst verarbeitet“. Von Jesus habe sie den Auftrag bekommen, die Bevölkerung darüber aufzuklären.
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1270457709974.shtml


----------

